# Detroit Bottle Show finds.



## hemihampton (Nov 9, 2019)

Got a table this year & sold a small amount of Bottles. Maybe $200 worth. But then spent $400 on about 40 bottles. Most of them were common bottles I picked up from a Friend on ebay & he delivered them to show to save me some hefty Postage. Then picked up a few at the show, some of them Pictured below. Some are Damaged but cheap for rare bottles. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 9, 2019)

Supossably the Shepard & Hazeltine from Grand Rapids is one of only 3 known to exist. The Hops & Malt Bitters is from Detroit. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 9, 2019)

Nice Clean Quart Blob with lightning Stopper Intact. LEON.


----------



## shotdwn (Nov 10, 2019)

Nice bottles.


----------



## yacorie (Nov 10, 2019)

That amber blob is mint.  You think it was tumbled or just never saw use?

great pick ups


----------



## iggyworf (Nov 10, 2019)

Good stuff! The Grand Rapids one looks like a great score. I had to miss this one because of that annoying thing called work.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 10, 2019)

yacorie said:


> That amber blob is mint.  You think it was tumbled or just never saw use?
> 
> great pick ups




I don't think it's been tumbled, mainly because it has the wire lightning stopper intact, if found outside these are usually missing being rusted away or if intact very rusty. This ones stopper is very nice & clean. This stopper would have to be removed before tumbling & then reapplied after tumbling, not easy to do. Possibly Attic find?  LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 10, 2019)

iggyworf said:


> Good stuff! The Grand Rapids one looks like a great score. I had to miss this one because of that annoying thing called work.




Thanks, maybe you'll make it next year. LEON.


----------



## sandchip (Nov 12, 2019)

iggyworf said:


> Good stuff! The Grand Rapids one looks like a great score...



That's what I was thinking.  Good looking semi-cabin that looks like a rare one?


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 13, 2019)

I gave the Shepard & Hazeltine a quick light tumble. Looks better but needs more tumbling. Hard to get a good pic at night in the dark. It had a note on side when I purchased. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 16, 2019)

anotherpic with some Sun out. LEON.


----------

